
How to Start a Cultural Revolution (2017) [video] - simonebrunozzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVVick2kf8c
======
glangdale
It's good that the phrase "Cultural Revolution" hasn't been poisoned, say, by
some grotesque and cataclysmic series of events that scarred a whole
generation in one of the largest countries in the world, or the title of this
talk might have been considered in rather poor taste.

~~~
dang
I understand the reaction, but this comment breaks at least two of the HN
guidelines: the one that asks you not to snark, and this one: " _Please
respond to the strongest plausible interpretation of what someone says, not a
weaker one that 's easier to criticize. Assume good faith._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
starbeast
On the subject of snark, I am not sure that it is possible to police it fairly
without removing value from the site. I am also not sure it is possible to
police snark fairly in any circumstances, due to how nebulous a concept it
actually is. Many of the figures this community puts on pedestals would have a
very hard time conforming to the snark guideline. I reckon Fritz Zwicky would
have lasted about a week.

~~~
dang
I'm not sure it's possible to police anything fairly. But most internet snark
is dreck and has a degrading effect, so we do what we can. Were it to take
over HN, nobody interesting would stay here anyway.

It's a mistake to compare other contexts, such as writers or scientists
sparring amongst themselves, to an internet forum. A large internet forum is a
mile wide, an inch deep, and never far from a swamp. It has its own odd
dynamic and needs to be managed accordingly.

~~~
starbeast
>A large internet forum is a mile wide, an inch deep, and never far from a
swamp.

Fair enough. That is a very good way of stating your predicament, I can't
really fault it :)

------
leibwiht
i don't want a cultural revolution!!!! please god no!!!!!

